# dichosos los ojos que te ven



## Philippe1185

Ciao a tutti

Vorrei dire ad un'amica che sono emozionato di verderla di nuovo domani (non l'ho vista da molto tempo). Diciamo in spagnolo, "dichosos los ojos que te ven." C'è anche in italiano un'espressione così? Vi ringrazio l'aiuto.


----------



## gatogab

Beato/a chi ti vede.
Chi non muore si rivede.
gg


----------



## liubiza

In questo caso "Non vedo l'ora di rivederti" penso possa andare.
"Chi non muore si rivede" è più che altro un'espressione di sorpresa per quando vedi qualcuno, ma forse non rende a pieno l'affetto/nostalgia della situazione...


----------



## Neuromante

Se no nsbaglio la idea é dirglielo di persona, nel momento di ritrovarla. Non penso che la opsione di Liubiza sia giusta.

Non sarebbe: Beati gli occhi? Mi sà di averla sentita


----------



## Philippe1185

Moltissime grazie a tutti voi che mi avete risposto!!


----------



## niklavjus

Anche se forse un po' in ritardo, mi chiedo se "dichosos los ojos que te ven" non significhi semplicemente  "sono felice di vederti".


----------



## gatogab

niklavjus said:


> Anche se forse un po' in ritardo, mi chiedo se "dichosos los ojos que te ven" non significhi semplicemente "sono felice di vederti".


Si, è il senso del modo di dire_ "dichosos los ojos que te ven" ._
Bisogna trovare il suo equivalente in italiano.

gg


----------



## niklavjus

Quindi è proprio una frase fatta. Ti ringrazio per aver chiarito il punto, gatogab.


----------



## neutrino2

Ah, ok, nemmeno io avevo capito... Mi ha fatto ridere tantissimo immaginarmi la scena di uno che incontra dopo tanto tempo la persona amata, o un caro amico e gli dice: chi non muore si rivede  !

In italiano non mi vengono in mente frasi fatte per dire "sono felice di vederti"...


----------



## gatogab

> ...o un caro amico e gli dice: chi non muore si rivede  !


Mira que a mi la dicen, ya que a veces me ausento por mucho tiempo.

Quizás no me quieren, como presumo.

gg

PD...dimenticavo: molti rispondono con gesti scaramantici


----------



## liubiza

gatogab said:


> Mira que a mi la dicen, ya que a veces me ausento por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Quizás no me quieren, como presumo.
> 
> gg


Suppongo che semplicemente volesse dire, come già avevo accennato io, che magari questo modo di dire esprime sì gioia e affetto, ma comunque in una maniera non convenzionale e indiretta rispetto ad un inequivocabile "Sono felice di rivederti", ad esempio.
Aggiungo che, tra l'altro, il detto presuppone un'assenza diciamo volontaria della persona e non solamente fisica (ovvero non si fa sentire, non telefona, insomma non si fa "viva", da qui il modo di dire, credo).


----------



## zipp404

Ver es un verbo de percepción, mirar es más que simplemente ver.

Dichosos los ojos que te _miran. [en vez de "ven"]_

_Es analógo a decir "dichoso el que escucha tus palabras [no el que "oye" tus palabras"]_

¡Espero que ese cambio te resulte!


----------



## niklavjus

Mi è venuto in mente un modo di dire che somiglia in qualche modo al detto in questione: "_Beato chi ti vede._".
Non l'ho mai pronunciato e non credo sia molto comune.


----------



## gatogab

niklavjus said:


> Mi è venuto in mente un modo di dire che somiglia in qualche modo al detto in questione: "_Beato chi ti vede._".
> Non l'ho mai pronunciato e non credo sia molto comune.


Post#2
gg

Deledda, Grazia - Marianna Sirca - capitolo 3 - - Beato chi ti vede! Sei stato alla festa? Sei stato a trovare l'amica?» Costantino si sdraiò per terra, senza rispondere: ansava. ...
*Se encuentra aquí. *


----------



## niklavjus

Ti chiedo scusa, gatogab. 
Non ho riletto il thread e non ricordavo più il tuo suggerimento, mi era rimasto in mente solo "chi non muore si rivede". Dipenderà dal fatto che il concetto non mi era ben chiaro fino al momento in cui me lo hai spiegato.


----------



## gatogab

niklavjus said:


> Ti chiedo scusa, gatogab.
> Non ho riletto il thread e non ricordavo più il tuo suggerimento, mi era rimasto in mente solo "chi non muore si rivede". Dipenderà dal fatto che il concetto non mi era ben chiaro fino al momento in cui me lo hai spiegato.


Es verdad. De mi post se han referido más a mi segunda opción, por lo poco usada que es. Pero existe.



zipp404 said:


> Ver es un verbo de percepción, mirar es más que simplemente ver.
> 
> Dichosos los ojos que te _miran. [en vez de "ven"]_
> 
> _Es analógo a decir "dichoso el que escucha tus palabras [no el que "oye" tus palabras"]_
> 
> ¡Espero que ese cambio te resulte!


 
Después de tanto tiempo sin encontrar una persona, se la saluda con " ¡que gusto de verte!" y no con un "¡que gusto de mirarte!"

gg


----------



## nic4

Si potrebbe dire anche: "E' bellissimo rivederti!"

ciao


----------

